# Elektro Lumens MT-I and MT-III Maglite Drop In



## ernsanada (Nov 25, 2007)

I just received the Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In. It is a drop in that will fit 3C or 3D Maglites. The drop in uses 1 SSC.

I first found out about this MT-I Module from Illumination Forums

Wayne also has this on his website Elektro Lumens

I used a brand new 3D Maglite.







This is what I received. The MT-I Module and Plastic Connector. The Plastic Connector has the 4-40 SS bolt through the center.






The first step is to remove the head.






Remove the Lens Bezel.






Remove the Reflector and install the Module.






I changed out the stock lens for a UCL Lens. Screw the Lens Bezel back on.






Remove the Stock Bulb and retainer.






I sanded off the anodizing off this end.






Install the Plastic Connector.






Screw the head back on to the battery tube and you are all set to go.






----------------------------------------------------------------------

In these beam shots I used the 3D Maglite with MT-I installed vs the Dereelight DBS Q5 3 Way Module SMO 18650.

I used 3 Radio Shack D Nimh Batteries 1.2V 4500mAh that were fully charged, in the 3D Maglite.






These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. Both lights had fully charged. batteries.






3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries - 4,130 lux @ 1 meter

Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 - 20,767 lux @ 1 meter

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Left, 3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries. Right, Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650






Left, 3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries. Right, Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650






-------------------------------------------------------------------

3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries @ 85"






Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 @ 85"






3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries @ 85" Stepped down exposure






Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 @ 85" Stepped down exposure






Left, 3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries. Right, Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 @ 85"






Left, 3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries. Right, Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 @ 85" Stepped down exposure






--------------------------------------------------------------------

The 3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries has more side spill which the camera can't pick up.

The Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 is using a Q5 vs the SSC 3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries.

The Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 has a deeper relector.

It's not a fair match up but I know there are some that want to see the difference.

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries 16'


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

Left, 3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries. Right, 2D Maglite with Mag LED drop in @ 85"






Left, 3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries. Right, 2D Maglite with Mag LED drop in @ 85" Stepped down exposure


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

Is it just me or does the MagLED 2D seem to have a stronger hotspot then the "Monsterthrow"?


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

Great review Ernie!

You didn't mention $$ costs ?

Wayne


----------



## Jay T (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*



Gunner12 said:


> Is it just me or does the MagLED 2D seem to have a stronger hotspot then the "Monsterthrow"?



Must be you.

I loaded the stopped down image into my image editor and split it into three channels: Hue, Saturation, and Lightness. Looking at lightness (a fancy was of making it a BW image) the most intense part of the EL was 167 while the Magled was 150.

As for the non stopped down image both hotspots are maxed out at 255. The difference is that the Maglad is so small the super intense hot spot is close to black. While the EL has it's super intense hotspot next to an intense corona. It's sort of like looking at a flashlight outdoors vs looking at one indoors the, higher contrast shows off the mag's spot.


----------



## NA8 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

Nice review. :thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*



ElektroLumens said:


> Great review Ernie!
> 
> You didn't mention $$ costs ?
> 
> Wayne



Sorry Wayne!

The cost of the MT-1 is $49.00 + $3.00 (Shipping).

Not a bad deal for the drop in.

I was amazed at the overall brightness of the beam.


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

previously i powered my Mag 2D SSC P4 direct drive with 1x 18650 cell,can this module accept 1x18650 cell?
cute module in that host.
Ern, can you post a photo at the back of the module?
Thanks.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*



nanotech17 said:


> previously i powered my Mag 2D SSC P4 direct drive with 1x 18650 cell,can this module accept 1x18650 cell?
> cute module in that host.
> Ern, can you post a photo at the back of the module?
> Thanks.



Yes, you can power the MT-1 or MT-3 from a single 18650. 

(Hadn't really thought of a 2D with 18650) Nice idea!

If I have time I can make a battery adapter, to allow an 18650 to be used in a 2D. Then you can drop this, or whatever other drop in you have, into a 2D Mag, or whatever.

Wayne


----------



## robm (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

Now there is an idea


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*



nanotech17 said:


> previously i powered my Mag 2D SSC P4 direct drive with 1x 18650 cell,can this module accept 1x18650 cell?
> cute module in that host.
> Ern, can you post a photo at the back of the module?
> Thanks.


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

very neat & nice piece of module Ernsanada.Thanks a lot.
Might want to try the multiple module - saving hard now


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

I should have the MT-III, 3 SSC Module soon.

I know there are many out there that would like the look of the 3 SSC set up. It fills the space the Maglite head better.

IMO I don't mind the look of the single SSC, MT-I with the single 27mm Reflector. It does not bother me. Everbody is used to seeing the whole head filled with the reflector.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

I have me a new 3D Maglite waiting for the MT-III Drop In. I got it at Lowe's for $9.97. I bought the Silver one with MT-I at Lowe's the same time.

I will post pics when the MT-III arrives.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

Filling in the space:






Wayne


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

Wayne,
that should be version 2


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*



nanotech17 said:


> Wayne,
> that should be version 2



Like Earnie says, we're used to seeing it all filled in, with a reflector. The openness of the first version is okay with me too. But some commented on it, so I thought I'd fiddle around with the design, see how it looks filled in. Makes more work for me though, having two design heat sinks. 

Wayne


----------



## Nell (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

The remake simply turns the original concept to a finished one. Difference is night and day. I'd vote for the new modified design.


----------



## SaVaGe (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

how would you compare it to Malkoff drop inn????


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*



SaVaGe said:


> how would you compare it to Malkoff drop inn????



I'm sorry I don't have a Malkoff drop in.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*



SaVaGe said:


> how would you compare it to Malkoff drop inn????



I don't have a Malkoff drop in either. But the concept of the Malkoff drop in is to use the LED on a post, and use the Mag reflector. This gives a very tight narrow beam, which really is great for throw. It is also somewhat adjustable, but from what I've seen from doing this kind of mod myself, is the adjustability is limited. The Malkoff drop in seems to have good regulation in it, and can be put into a 2D to 4D Mag (hope I got that right.) 

The concept of a post and using the reflector has been around for a number of years. Not sure who originated it, Mr Bulk or Lamda, or ?? Doesn't really matter I suppose. I've done it too.

The Monster Throw MT-1 uses a 27mm reflector on a SSC P4 LED. Beam is 6 degrees hot spot, measuring around 5000 lux, and lumens is at least 200. Beam is not adjustable. The MT-1 only works in a 3D Mag, as it is not regulated.

The Monster Thow MT-3 uses three SSC P4 LEDs and three 20mm reflectors, is approximately 600 lumens. It also is designed for a Mag 3D.

The concept of these two drop-ins are similar in that they are designed for [email protected], and both use SSC P4 LEDs. Similarities verge apart from there. Which is better is a matter of personal preference and opinion. I was not even aware of the Malkoff drop in when I designed the Monster Throw drop ins, but there has been a lot of comments about it on my ILF forums, and some here too on CPF.

Wayne


----------



## IcantC (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

Nice review, can we get some outdoor beamshots?



ElektroLumens said:


> I don't have a Malkoff drop in either. But the concept of the Malkoff drop in is to use the LED on a post, and use the Mag reflector. This gives a very tight narrow beam, which really is great for throw. It is also somewhat adjustable, but from what I've seen from doing this kind of mod myself, is the adjustability is limited. The Malkoff drop in seems to have good regulation in it, and can be put into a 2D to 4D Mag (hope I got that right.)
> 
> The concept of a post and using the reflector has been around for a number of years. Not sure who originated it, Mr Bulk or Lamda, or ?? Doesn't really matter I suppose. I've done it too.
> 
> ...


 
Is it possible to get some outdoor shots of the MT-3?


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*



IcantC said:


> Nice review, can we get some outdoor beamshots?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get some outdoor shots of the MT-3?



I'll see if i can take some beam shots tonight. I usually let my customers to the outside beam shots, as mine are not usually so good. Anyway, until then I'll see if I can do it.

I'll be sending out the first big shipment of MT-3's tomorrow, and hopefully there will be some who will post some of their observations. I sent out Earnie's today, so hopefully he has it by Saturday and can review it. Here's a beam shot I did, comparing it to the FireLion-III:







Both are about same lumens, around 600, but the MT-3 is a narrower beam.

Wayne


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Elektro Lumens MT-I Maglite Drop In*

I just received the Elektro Lumens MT-III. The MT-III uses 3 SSC's and 3, 20mm Reflectors.

The MT-III comes with the Plastic Connector with the 4-40 SS bolt through the center.

The MT-III is installed the same way as the MT-I shown in the beginning of this thread.

Cost for the MT-III is $99.00 + $3.00 for shipping. I first read about the Elektro Lumens MT-III from Illuminations Forum

The MT-III uses 3 SSC's and 3, 20mm Reflectors.











Plastic Connector with the 4-40 SS bolt through the center.





















Left, MT-III. Right, MT-I







----------------------------------------------------------------------

I used 3 Radio Shack D Nimh Batteries 1.2V 4500mAh that were fully charged, in the 3D Maglite.






These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. Both lights had fully charged. batteries.






3D Maglite with MT-I, 3D Nimh Batteries - 4,130 lux @ 1 meter

3D Maglite with MT-III, 3D Nimh Batteries - 5900 lux @ 1 meter


--------------------------------------------------------------------

3D Maglite with MT-III @ 83"






3D Maglite with MT-I @ 83"






3D Maglite with MT-III @ 83" Stepped down exposure






3D Maglite with MT-I @ 83" Stepped down exposure






Left, 3D Maglite with MT-III. Right, 3D Maglite with MT-I @ 83"






Left, 3D Maglite with MT-III. Right, 3D Maglite with MT-I @ 83" Stepped down exposure


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 3, 2007)

In real life the MT-III puts out more side spill then shown in the above beam shots.

I was comparing both beams and I thought I really liked the MT-I but after further reviewing both Drop In's the MT-III has a brighter and flooder beam with more side spill.

You will be very happy if you get one of these Drop In's, the MT-III.


----------



## Zenster (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm a little confused by these last pics because in the first two (top two), it appears that the MT1 has a bigger and brighter beam, and in the last two pics, the MT3 does appear to be a tad brighter and bigger than the MT1, but nowhere near as much as I would expect when the MT1 is rated at 200 lumens and the MT3 at 600 lumens.

I would almost guess that perhaps you mixed up a couple of the pics, or maybe the batteries were half depleted in the MT3 flashlight?
I really expected a much more obvious difference between those two drop-ins.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 4, 2007)

Zenster said:


> I'm a little confused by these last pics because in the first two (top two), it appears that the MT1 has a bigger and brighter beam, and in the last two pics, the MT3 does appear to be a tad brighter and bigger than the MT1, but nowhere near as much as I would expect when the MT1 is rated at 200 lumens and the MT3 at 600 lumens.
> 
> I would almost guess that perhaps you mixed up a couple of the pics, or maybe the batteries were half depleted in the MT3 flashlight?
> I really expected a much more obvious difference between those two drop-ins.




The pictures aren't mixed up.

Freshly Charged Nimh Batteries in the lux readings and beam shots.

The first set of pictures are taken at 1 meter. The side by side taken at 83"


----------



## IcantC (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice thanks for the review on both! How well do they light up outdoors?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 4, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The pictures aren't mixed up.
> 
> Freshly Charged Nimh Batteries in the lux readings and beam shots.
> 
> The first set of pictures are taken at 1 meter. The side by side taken at 83"




I just wanted to remind you that the MT-1 is using a 27mm Reflector. The MT-III is using 3, 20mm Reflectors.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2007)

I took some night beam shots. The actual beam looks a very little less bright than what is shown.

MT-I uses 1 SSC with 27mm reflector

MT-III uses 3 SSC'S with 3, 20mm Reflectors.



MT-I @ 32'






MT-III @ 32'


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2007)

2D Maglite with MagLED Drop in. I am using Duracell 2D Alkalines.


2D Maglite with MagLED Drop in @ 32'


----------



## Michael FM (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice Shots, thanks a lot


----------



## Zenster (Dec 6, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I took some night beam shots. The actual beam looks a very little less bright than what is shown.
> 
> MT-I uses 1 SSC with 27mm reflector
> 
> MT-III uses 3 SSC'S with 3, 20mm Reflectors.


 
Now those beamshots make a lot more sense if they were done with the same camera setting.
The MTIII clearly "out lumens" the MTI in that outdoor setting.

My MTIII hasn't arrived yet, but I can see that I'm going to end up with what I expected with the MTIII's output.


----------



## IcantC (Dec 6, 2007)

Great shots! Thank you.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 6, 2007)

Zenster said:


> Now those beamshots make a lot more sense if they were done with the same camera setting.
> The MTIII clearly "out lumens" the MTI in that outdoor setting.
> 
> My MTIII hasn't arrived yet, but I can see that I'm going to end up with what I expected with the MTIII's output.




The camera I used was set to manual, same settings.


----------



## clg0159 (Dec 6, 2007)

If someone could post a runtime/ouput plot it would be much appreciated. I am interested to see how these perform. They look awesome by the way!


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 6, 2007)

clg0159 said:


> If someone could post a runtime/ouput plot it would be much appreciated. I am interested to see how these perform. They look awesome by the way!



I can do one with NIMH batteries. I have CTA 12,000mAh D cells. I need to buy some alkaline D cells to use them. If someone else wants to do it, that would be better, though. 

My lux readings differ from ernsanada on the MT-3, so I sent him another one, of which I tested, to see if our readings agree. I also sent him another MT-1, the newer design, of which I also tweaked the reflector, dropping it lower on the LED, which gives it a tighter beam. Lets wait to hear from erns on these other drop-ins I sent him.

Wayne


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 7, 2007)

Are the same camera settings used in the MT-1, MT-3 and Anglelux-1, Anglelux-3 outdoor beamshots?
I expected the Anglelux to be dimmer (500mA Micropuck vs. 1000mA DD) but not as much as the pictures in the 2 threads.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 7, 2007)

All set to the same manual settings.


----------



## Zenster (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I just got my MT-III, and I must say, I am quite impressed.

I wasn't so sure it was that much of an upgrade because the pics in Post#25 don't seem to do it justice (although the pics in Post#31 do show the differences quite well). I was expecting a much bigger and obvious difference between the appearance of the MT-I and the MT-III, but beamshots tend to allow best comparison of the centerbeam rather than spill.

But in the dark, in my back yard last night... WOW! The MT-III lights up the night with a *larger* center beam *and* spill. You have to use the MT-III in person to appreciate what it is.

It is not just a more powerful MT-I, it's more of an "area" light that takes up where the drop-in's like the MT-I, Malkoff, and Terralux leave off.

The only thing I wish were possible would be to enable a lower setting, say half, that would allow a person to use it for 5 hours runtime at full power, or 10 hours runtime at half setting.

As an aside, I'll add that someone has said that the triple reflector arrangement would appear goofy by showing up as three separate beams on a wall, but that turns out to be nonsense.
I have to hold the light to less than *8 inches* from a wall in order to force a "cloverleaf" look, but at anything beyond 8 inches, it looks exactly like any other round pattern, single LED light except for the much higher brightness. Since looking at this light's beam at 8 inches from a wall promotes seeing spots and perhaps migraine headaches, I won't need to do that test again.

So Wayne, you done good with this one. Just let me know when you start doing the MT-III in Q5's or higher, and/or add an optional brightness level, and I'll get the money in the mail... again. :twothumbs


----------



## SEMIJim (Dec 9, 2007)

Zenster said:


> But in the dark, in my back yard last night... WOW! The MT-III lights up the night with a *larger* center beam *and* spill. You have to use the MT-III in person to appreciate what it is.
> 
> It is not just a more powerful MT-I, it's more of an "area" light that takes up where the drop-in's like the MT-I, Malkoff, and Terralux leave off.


This sounds like just the kind of upgrade I'd want for my 3D Mag.



Zenster said:


> ... and/or add an optional brightness level, and I'll get the money in the mail... again. :twothumbs


These things have no electronics in them, true? To do that would require quite a re-design, I would think. It would be way cool, tho, if it came on at either full or half power and a quick half-press of the switch would switch it to the other mode. (Of course, there'd be big arguments as to whether it should come on at full or half power first. Then somebody would complain that it didn't have memory--allowing it to come back on in the mode you last left it. Etc.)

Jim


----------



## Zenster (Dec 9, 2007)

SEMIJim said:


> This sounds like just the kind of upgrade I'd want for my 3D Mag.
> 
> These things have no electronics in them, true?
> Jim


 
I don't want to take away from the other LED Maglite drop-ins such as the Malkoff, Terralux, and even ElectroLumen's own MT-1. They are all great products and do exactly as advertised (I can speak only for the Terralux, but I'll assume the rest are in a similar class), and I can tell you that I was _very_ happy with the difference the Terralux made in another Mag 3-D I have.
So if anyone has a Krypton Maglite, or even a Maglite brand LED, you would be well served to go with any of those above named drop-ins.

BUT, and I do mean a _huge_ BUT, as much of an improvement the Terralux was, it didn't exactly fit my "mind's eye" of what my eyes and brain were hoping to see from my converted Maglite.

Well, the MT-III is *exactly* what I "hoped" I would get with the Terralux. It *exactly* fit my very prejudiced "mind's eye" expectations, and as far as I'm concerned, the MT-III should be considered the "standard" of the simple, "drop-in" conversions.
Once you've gone outside at night and taken a short walk with both lights to compare them side by side like I did , you'll never go back. The center beam is much wider and brighter than my Terralux, and the side spill is brighter all the way out as well. 
It just looks "right", and I'd even go so far as to suggest the MT-III drop-in as a full time duty light for police who still prefer to carry the Maglites. At 5 hours runtime, and being able to use NimH rechargeables, a cop couldn't go wrong with this one.
When I can put together a little more pocket change, I'll be getting another for my other 3-D Maglite.

As far as electronics go, the head is a sealed unit so I can't say, but it's said to be able to be used ONLY in the 3 cell Maglites (D or C cell) because 3 cells puts out the exact raw voltage the LED's need to work on without any regulation.
The beauty of that is not only the simplicity of it, but you can run your batteries as far down as you like. I prefer using Alkalines in this light, so all I need to do is to wait until I notice a degraded brightness, and I know I have still a bit of runtime left so I can change batteries at the next best opportunity and not have the light go dead suddenly from a regulated circuit that shuts it down.
Same goes for NimH rechargeables; just change out the batteries when it appears to lose a little of it's "lustre".
For me, though, I'll mostly be keeping the MT-III Maglight loaded with fresh Alkalines specifically for emergency, power outage, use.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW....

That MT-III looks great.


----------



## :)> (Dec 9, 2007)

I just ordered 1 of each of the drop in mods. I was wondering if they will work with 4 x NiMH for a total of 4.8v instead of 4.5v for alkalines. 

Also, what would happen if I ran it on 4 x D cell alkalines?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 9, 2007)

:)> said:


> I just ordered 1 of each of the drop in mods. I was wondering if they will work with 4 x NiMH for a total of 4.8v instead of 4.5v for alkalines.
> 
> Also, what would happen if I ran it on 4 x D cell alkalines?




You are asking for trouble running with 4XD cells. You could do it safely if you ran a resistor to each led. I lost an led doing that with one of my EL 3XLux III lights.

Bill


----------



## Zenster (Dec 9, 2007)

:)> said:


> I just ordered 1 of each of the drop in mods. I was wondering if they will work with 4 x NiMH for a total of 4.8v instead of 4.5v for alkalines.
> 
> Also, what would happen if I ran it on 4 x D cell alkalines?


 
I would _*highly*_ suggest that you contact Wayne directly through his ElectroLumens site and ask him about it before trying it.
He designed it and he builds it, and he's been very emphatic about the MT-1 and MT-III being used *ONLY* in a *3 cell Maglite* (D or C doesn't matter... just a runtime difference).

What I can offer from a practical standpoint is that while you think 4.8v and 4.5v are "similar", the voltages vary a LOT more between 3 Alkalines and 4 FRESHLY CHARGED NimH's. The voltages you state are "rated" voltages, but 4 NimH's could very easily exceed that number. Specifically, 4 freshly charged NimH batteries could actually put out 5.8volts or even a smidgeon more when first used from the charger.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 9, 2007)

Would you say that these are more flood than throw? do you think it will throw as far as Malkoff?


----------



## :)> (Dec 9, 2007)

Zenster and Bullseyebill,

Thank you for the warning. I will be buying a couple more 3 x D-cell Mag Lights... now I wish that I would have bought some of them when I saw them for $10.00 on the day after Thanksgiving.

Thank you again!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 9, 2007)

thermal guy said:


> Would you say that these are more flood than throw? do you think it will throw as far as Malkoff?



All the 3 SSC's light I have. 4 lights, the characteristic is flood over throw. 

I don't have a Malkoff to compare it to.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Dec 9, 2007)

i just bought the monster throw III
for emergency lighting such as power outages, i thought a terralux would fit the bill for runtime. 

can anyone compare the following three lights. 
monster throw I
terralux drop in
malkoff. 

i know malkoff is 1000ma and therefore brighter than terralux's 600, however where does elektrolumens monster throw I fit in there. 
what is the power consumption and lumens compared to these. 
is it super bright like genes?
i'd say waynes got the edge on value over gene right now. 
$10 more and i got a 600 lumen light. 
or $40 less for a similar one seoul light. 
am i reading it right?


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 9, 2007)

Using an LED, like the SSC P4 LED, on a pedastal, in conjuction with a Mag reflector, gives a very narrow beam, from what I have seen of this design. It is a good design, and gives a very good narrow far throwing beam. I also have seen, (I have done this mod a number of times in the past, with 3W Luxeon LEDs) that it is slightly adjustable from narrow spot to flood, but not very adjustable. I could make one, just for the comparison, but it would not be regulated or anything like the Malkoff drop in. I did not create this to be in competition with the Malkoff drop in, but many keep comparing the MT drop ins to it. I don't think they are similar kind of thing, except they both use the same LED, and are drop in mods for a [email protected] My own personal preferance and personal taste is for using the 20mm or 27mm reflectors. That is why I made this drop in the way I did. I do think the post type concept with the Mag reflector is a good beam. I named mine 'Monster Throw' on a whim. I just called it that one time, and then decided to use that name.

I don't think there is any real comparison at all between a single LED on a pedastal with a Mag reflector, and the three SSC P4 LEDs using 20mm IMS reflectors. They are about as different as you can get. Not saying one is better than the other, as that is a matter of personal taste and opinion.

Just go ahead, by the Malkoff drop in, put it in one of your flashlights. Also buy the MT-1 and the MT-3, put them in 2 other flashlights. Add them to your collection.  Shine them at the wall, at the neighbors trees, houses, fences. Shine them straight up into the sky (not at aircraft, of course). Make them wonder if you have everything up stairs. Or, maybe they might think they're seeing UFO's. 

Wayne

Wayne


----------



## Zenster (Dec 10, 2007)

thermal guy said:


> Would you say that these are more flood than throw? do you think it will throw as far as Malkoff?


 
The MT-III is a flood light, not a thrower.
I am personally getting bored with the emphasis on throw, and too many good lights are being marketed on throw where they would be much better, _useable_ lights, if they would give up some throw for better spill.
I have yet to see anything in a tree that's 600 feet away that interests me, but there is LOT'S to see in a given *wide area* within about 200-300 feet of where I am at any given moment.

For example, I have a Tiablo A9s that is considered one of the best "throwers" around. Yet, to get that throw, the beam has to be narrowed to the point where it's almost annoying to use it for anything within 50 feet because the spot is so bright compared to the spill. I find myself continually having to point it _directly_ at whatever I want to see at closer distances. And when you do that, the size of the center beam is so small that you have to keep moving the light around to get the bigger picture of what's going on.

On the other hand, the 600 lumens of the MT-III are put out where they do the most good for what a flashlight (not a searchlight) is best used for.
You get a center beam that's about three times the size of a typical, single LED drop-in, and the transition from the center beam to the spill is very gradual compared to the "edge" you get in most thrower lights.
Then, the spill is _significantly_ brighter which makes the MT-III a perfect "area light" that best fits the purpose for which most people actually USE flashlights for. The pics in Post#31 are the most accurate comparison I have seen in photos that best represent what the MT-III looks like compared to a single LED drop-in. Take special note of how smoothly the center beam transitions into the spill, and especially how bright the spill is all the way out.
So when I want to wow the neighbor kids and light up the top of a tree at 600ft+, I'll grab a "thrower", but if want to go outside and actually see what I'm doing, I'll take the MT-III every time. And don't misunderstand that this doesn't reach out quite far, it's just that the center beam is wide enough to be useful at logical distances so it spreads wide enough to where you won't get a "spot" that's discernable beyond about 300 feet.
But within that distance, nothing will happen that you would miss for lack of light.


----------



## SEMIJim (Dec 10, 2007)

Zenster said:


> The MT-III is a flood light, not a thrower.


I'd have to see one, in person, to say for sure, but it's my impression, from the comments I've read, that the MT-III is neither a thrower nor a flooder, but something in-between. That suits me just fine.



Zenster said:


> I am personally getting bored with the emphasis on throw,


I'm not bored with it, because I've avoided these lights. I've _never_ seen the utility in throw-monsters. What is the maximum distance the average person can clearly discern/resolve objects of, say, varmint up to white tail deer (which would incl. human beings) sizes, with the unaided eye, in daylight? A hundred hards, perhaps? A couple hundred? And how _often_ in the scheme of things, would the average person _need_ to look for things a hundred or two hundred yards out - in the dark? Other than military, law-enforcement, SAR , game warden or forestry types, and farmers: Not very often, I'd wager.

Compare this with what would probably be the more frequent use for a flashlight. Closer, _much_ closer distances. Heck, I've got a pretty big yard for suburban-verging-on-rural property, and it's "only" a bit over a couple hundred feet to the tree line. I'd _much_ rather light up the micro-barn that's 75 feet away like it was daytime than be able to set the grass afire at 250 feet.



Zenster said:


> and too many good lights are being marketed on throw where they would be much better, _useable_ lights, if they would give up some throw for better spill.


I've passed on several lights for just that reason. Particularly smaller lights. I just have no use for a light that produces a hot spot several inches across in a room-sized area, and very little other light.



Zenster said:


> I have yet to see anything in a tree that's 600 feet away that interests me, but there is LOT'S to see in a given *wide area* within about 200-300 feet of where I am at any given moment.


Indeed.

These all-throw-and-no-flood lights may impress the rubes, and they may have some utility for specialized tasks, but, other than that, I don't see much use for them.

Back on-track: I'm liking what I'm seeing here about the MT-III. I may have to part with a significant chunk of my hard-earned piggy bank reserves .

Jim


----------



## Zenster (Dec 10, 2007)

SEMIJim said:


> I'd have to see one, in person, to say for sure, but it's my impression, from the comments I've read, that the MT-III is neither a thrower nor a flooder, but something in-between. That suits me just fine.
> 
> Jim


 
To avoid splitting hairs, I'll very much agree that the MT-III is something in-between with maybe a little more emphasis on flood than throw, and based on your other comments on which you and I totally agree, I think you're going to like the MT-III every bit as much as I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 10, 2007)

Zenster said:


> To avoid splitting hairs, I'll very much agree that the MT-III is something in-between with maybe a little more emphasis on flood than throw, and based on your other comments on which you and I totally agree, I think you're going to like the MT-III every bit as much as I do. :thumbsup:



Sounds like I didn't select a very good name to describe what it is, based on your conversations. I can rename it, of course, if it might be more suitable to do so. 'Monster In The Middle'? Get rid of the Monster? 

Wayne


----------



## Zenster (Dec 10, 2007)

ElektroLumens said:


> Sounds like I didn't select a very good name to describe what it is, based on your conversations. I can rename it, of course, if it might be more suitable to do so. 'Monster In The Middle'? Get rid of the Monster?
> 
> Wayne


 
No, "Monster" fits it quite well, but people might expect something different by the "Thrower" part because the term "throw" has come to mean a relative _distance_ of throw regardless of how small the beam has to be in order to do so.

While the MT-III does throw pretty decent, I rather like to think a new category of light be invented that is more descriptive than just "flood", because "flood" suggests there may not be any hot, center beam at all.

So I think a brand new class called "Area Light" be instituted with the MT-III being the first in that class.

How about a new name for the MT-III being "AM-III" instead? (Area Monster III, or more properly for the first light in the class: "Area Monster I).


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 10, 2007)

1st Generation MT-I







Second Generation MT-I






Left, 1st Generation MT-I. Right, Second Generation MT-I






First Generation MT-I






Second Generation MT-I








----------------------------------------------------------------

These are the lux readings I got. I got higher readings with the "Second" module received.

The "First" means the first module I received.

The "Second" means the second module I received.

3D Maglite with MT-I (First), 3D Nimh Batteries - 4,130 lux @ 1 meter

1. 3D Maglite with MT-I (Second), 3D Nimh Batteries - 4890 lux @ 1 meter

2. 3D Maglite with MT-I (Second), 3D Nimh Batteries - 4810 lux @ 1 meter


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 10, 2007)

I just received the newly designed MT-I and another MT-III to check Wayne's lux readings and my lux readings.

The MT-I got higher lux readings 760 lux more.

The MT-III got lower readings than my original MT-III, 180 lux lower. Wayne was thinking it maybe too much solder creating more resistance. The newer MT-III looks like it has more solder so maybe that is why I got lower readings.






The "First" means the first module I received.

The "Second" means the second module I received.

Left, MT-III (First) Right, MT-III (Second)






Left, MT-III (First) Right, MT-III (Second)







--------------------------------------------------------------------

3D maglite with MT-III (First), 3D Nimh Batteries - 5900 lux @ 1 meter

1. 3D maglite with MT-III (Second), 3D Nimh Batteries - 5720 lux @ 1 meter

2. 3D maglite with MT-III (Second), 3D Nimh Batteries - 5040 lux @ 1 meter



3D Maglite with MT-I (First), 3D Nimh Batteries - 4,130 lux @ 1 meter

1. 3D Maglite with MT-I (Second), 3D Nimh Batteries - 4890 lux @ 1 meter

2. 3D Maglite with MT-I (Second), 3D Nimh Batteries - 4810 lux @ 1 meter



During the "Second's" readings I took 2 lux readings with each readings fully charged Nimh Batteries.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Dec 10, 2007)

SWEET. This thread makes me happy i went ahead and bought an MT-III.

Wayne, i was kinda wondering, I bought it on Thursday Nov 29th, when should I be gettin it? thanks.


----------



## SEMIJim (Dec 11, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The MT-III got lower readings than my original MT-III, 180 lux lower. Wayne was thinking it maybe too much solder creating more resistance. The newer MT-III looks like it has more solder so maybe that is why I got lower readings.


Well, solder _is_ a worse conductor than copper, gold or silver, it's true. But stainless steel is absolutely horrible. Even nickel has a resistivity of only micro-ohms/meter. But stainless is up in the hundreds-of-ohms/meter. (The exact resistivity of stainless steel depends on the exact formulation and heat treat,.)

Solder's resistivity depends greatly on a variety of factors, but, as I understand it, common electrical solder, properly applied, is only a few times worse than copper.

Jim


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 11, 2007)

This maybe a silly question, but has anybody tried running the MT-III in a 1D Maglite with a 3xAA-1D adapter using AA NiMh batteries? I know the runtime would be MUCH shorter, but I think it might be a super-fun little light..... and then if you wanted longer run times you could always put it into a 3D Mag.

Of course, I also think it might be neat to power it with a single 18650 lithium ion...... or am I just way off base here?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 11, 2007)

Derek Dean said:


> This maybe a silly question, but has anybody tried running the MT-III in a 1D Maglite with a 3xAA-1D adapter using AA NiMh batteries? I know the runtime would be MUCH shorter, but I think it might be a super-fun little light..... and then if you wanted longer run times you could always put it into a 3D Mag.
> 
> Of course, I also think it might be neat to power it with a single 18650 lithium ion...... or am I just way off base here?




It should work. Same voltage but shorter run time.


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks ernsanada. Since you've had some experience with this drop-in (MT-III), do think it would benefit much from having a finned head, or does it not seem to get that hot with extended runtime?

I was considering getting one of these:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170027

and was debating whether to go with a finned or un-finned head. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 11, 2007)

StainlessSteel said:


> SWEET. This thread makes me happy i went ahead and bought an MT-III.
> 
> Wayne, i was kinda wondering, I bought it on Thursday Nov 29th, when should I be gettin it? thanks.



Orders placed before Dec 10 will ship by Dec 14th. Orders placed after that will ship on Dec 21.

I do usually put that information on the shopping cart, normally, so you can know it, when you place the order. Right now it says new orders placed will ship by Dec 21.

Wayne


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 11, 2007)

Derek Dean said:


> Thanks ernsanada. Since you've had some experience with this drop-in (MT-III), do think it would benefit much from having a finned head, or does it not seem to get that hot with extended runtime?
> 
> I was considering getting one of these:
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170027
> ...



The SSC P4 does not generat much heat, especially compared to Luxeon K2 LEDs. The stock Maglite is totally sufficient sinking. I've put up to six SSC P4 LEDs in a Mag, with absolutely no overheating problems whatsoever. But, a finned head does look cool. Although I've used the finned head in many designs, I've been told they actually do not do much cooling, as the air is static around the fins. Unless you wave it around and get some air circulation, that is. There has to be a certain distance between fins, before air will actually convect around them and add cooling effect.

Wayne


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 11, 2007)

Derek Dean said:


> This maybe a silly question, but has anybody tried running the MT-III in a 1D Maglite with a 3xAA-1D adapter using AA NiMh batteries? I know the runtime would be MUCH shorter, but I think it might be a super-fun little light..... and then if you wanted longer run times you could always put it into a 3D Mag.
> 
> Of course, I also think it might be neat to power it with a single 18650 lithium ion...... or am I just way off base here?



Either 3AA, or a single 18650, will work perfectly fine. I'm sure somebody has already done it, but, a good mod would be to chop a Maglite to be shorter, and then run the MT-3 in a Mag powered from the 18650, or from 3AA in a 1D settup.


Wayne


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the information Wayne. I really like what I've been hearing about the beam pattern of the MT-III, so this definitely looks like a project worth considering.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 11, 2007)

Derek Dean said:


> Thanks ernsanada. Since you've had some experience with this drop-in (MT-III), do think it would benefit much from having a finned head, or does it not seem to get that hot with extended runtime?
> 
> I was considering getting one of these:
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170027
> ...




I ran my Maglite 3D with freshly charged Nimh batteries for 37 minutes. The head got warm but not hot. You can hold the light with your hand no problem. 

Fins are not needed but if you had the fins the light would look awesome!


----------



## Alan B (Dec 14, 2007)

It might be interesting to put this 3-led model in a 4D, and put a regulator in the tailcap to control the current, and make it regulated...

I do like to see lights with more flood/spill output. Very nice. Might even be nice to have an option for wider angle reflectors/optics for an even wider beam / less hotspot. Would be a portable battery floodlight, good for outdoor work, sports, etc.

-- Alan


----------



## Zenster (Dec 14, 2007)

Alan B said:


> It might be interesting to put this 3-led model in a 4D, and put a regulator in the tailcap to control the current, and make it regulated...
> 
> I do like to see lights with more flood/spill output. Very nice. Might even be nice to have an option for wider angle reflectors/optics for an even wider beam / less hotspot. Would be a portable battery floodlight, good for outdoor work, sports, etc.
> 
> -- Alan


 
Having used mine a bit, I wouldn't want regulation. You get lot's more runtime without regulation and a very nice long period where you can decide when to change the depleting batteries at YOUR convenience, and not dictated by a dead light when you need it the most.
Plus, I'd personally prefer not to lug around any more battery weight than the three I do now. A Maglite 3-D is NOT a "light" light.

Also having used mine (MT-III) quite a bit, I feel confident to say that once you have your own, you won't want to change the beam one bit either way.
It throws a nice, bright, and wide center beam just fine, out to any practical distance you'll need, and the transition from the center beam to the spill is gradual which is really nice on the eyes. Plus, the very bright spill makes this light just right for outdoor use when you aren't really looking for something in particular, but just want to _*see*_ well. It's already a nice light for working outdoors etc.


----------



## garence (Dec 15, 2007)

Given the MT-III drop-in and the purchase of the 3D Mag, you're looking at around $120 with shipping/tax. For an "area light" of this power, that seems like a good deal, especially with the fact that the casing is cheaply replaced if damaged. But if you were going to consider a substitute, what lights come closest to this performance?


----------



## Zenster (Dec 15, 2007)

garence said:


> Given the MT-III drop-in and the purchase of the 3D Mag, you're looking at around $120 with shipping/tax. For an "area light" of this power, that seems like a good deal, especially with the fact that the casing is cheaply replaced if damaged. But if you were going to consider a substitute, what lights come closest to this performance?


 
That's why I'm so tickled with the MT-III; one may exist, but I haven't found another light that fits into this "category" of what the MT-III is.

I don't know how you could beat a light that uses the commonly available D cell batteries (with option of using both Alkaline or NimH rechargeable), a runtime of around 5 hours to 50%, and then hours more (to dead) if need be, and puts out such a useful "useable" beam that this does.
Plus, if you forget it in your trunk for too long and the Alkalines leak and ruin the Mag, all you do is toss the old Mag in the trash and get a brand new one for under $20, put the MT-III in the new Mag, and be on your way with a "brand new" light.

It may have been accidental on Wayne's part, but what he did with the MT-III was to build a drop-in that's in a niche all by itself. It will be interesting to see how the new Terralux 3-LED unit compares to the MT-III, and if similar, what we may be seeing is a brand new niche of flashlights that other companies have ignored because of their limited vision of wanting to out-do each other and compete with "throw".

As a comedian once said: "It may be lonely at the top, but it sure is crowded at the bottom".
At the moment, the MT-III is at the top, and we'll see how many other manufacturers now want to enter this niche of "Bright, Wide Centerbeam (but not a flood), Great Throw (but not the longest), and Overall Bright Spill (almost as good as a dedicated flood... hell, maybe as good or better than a lot of floodlights).

This is what night time illumination should be, not the pencil thin "throwers" with little spill that litter the landscape of the market.


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 15, 2007)

First, just wanted to agree with the many positive reviews and opinions of the MT-III. I've been playing with mine for some time now, and am very happy to have ordered it!

One point I wanted to make I haven't seen made elsewhere: there seem to exist 3xD Maglites that CANNOT be fit with the MT-III drop in!

I found this out when I tried to install the MT-III in one of three 3xD Maglites I already had. Two I had already altered with a K2-luxeon based drop in, and I wanted to mod the last of the three. Imagine my surprise when the MT-III drop-in didn't fit!! For a moment I was in a bit of a shock, and thought there was something wrong with what I received.

But, within a few seconds, my brain started working again, and I remembered that I had in the past some trouble fitting an Opalec-based LED module into some 2xAA Maglites, and basically realized there was an older and a newer version of these. So I figured there may be older and newer versions of the 3xD Maglites as well.

So I got one of the already K2'd 3xD Maglites out and tried the MT-III with that one, but it didn't work! I was now down to my last chance.

And, I guess you know that it DID work with the last one, so I just switched the K2 for the to-date unaltered 3xD Maglite, and Bob was indeed my uncle.

Anyway, I guess there must be other people other there with some older vintage 3xD Maglites running around, so don't worry about the MT-III, it will fit fine, but on the current vintage.

For the record, the way in which the older 3xD Maglites don't fit the MT-III is that the length of the seating is too short so you'll find out that you can't put in the lens back on top of the not-fully-seated MT-III. Also, the threads won't screw all the way in. Finally, even if you manage to partially thread the bezel, you'll find that there won't be electricity flowing in to the plastic connector sent to you together with the MT-III and no light will come out in that case.


----------



## CodeOfLight (Dec 15, 2007)

Will this fit in a 3C maglite head?

I already have a P4 Stunner from Wayne, I am looking at a 3C form factor for another WPI (Wayne Perfectamundo Invention).


----------



## SEMIJim (Dec 15, 2007)

flashy bazook said:


> Anyway, I guess there must be other people other there with some older vintage 3xD Maglites running around, so don't worry about the MT-III, it will fit fine, but on the current vintage.


Define "current vintage," please? Can one tell by the serial number? Something (obvious?) in the difference(s) in construction between "current vintage" and "not current vintage?"

Jim


----------



## JB (Dec 19, 2007)

flashy bazook said:


> One point I wanted to make I haven't seen made elsewhere: there seem to exist 3xD Maglites that CANNOT be fit with the MT-III drop in!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for bringing up this point. I have an older Mag 3D (serial 34165111) and was thinking about getting the MT III, now you've got me thinking about compatibility issues.

Of course, I could always get a new Mag 3D host if mine doesn't work but unfortunately where I am Mag's aren't cheap at all.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 21, 2007)

CodeOfLight said:


> Will this fit in a 3C maglite head?
> 
> I already have a P4 Stunner from Wayne, I am looking at a 3C form factor for another WPI (Wayne Perfectamundo Invention).



No, will not work in a C Mag, unless some extra spacers are made. I am not making the spacers now.

Also, as some have observed, may not work with vintage 3D Maglites.

Wayne


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the Solar Force L603, 3 SSC U Bin. Uses 3 RCR123's.







Uses 3 SSC U Bin.






MT-III







3D maglite with MT-III, 3D Nimh Batteries - 5900 lux @ 1 meter

Solar Force L603, 3 SSC U Bin, 3 RCR123's - 2410 lux @ 1 meter.


MT-III @ 32'






Solar Force L603, 3 SSC U Bin, 3 RCR123's High @ 32'


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 8, 2008)

I have read through this very interesting thread. I actually prefer a regulated flashlight so I have a constant (or nearly) brightness during such a time. I am bored of flashlights who are impressive with fresh batteries but much dimmer already after an hour or so. If the total runtime of a flashlight is several hours I don't want to change the batteries after 1 hour because of a large light loss. I rather prefer a flat output curve with the output very fast falling down so I instantly know when to change batteries. 
Exception from that is flashlights especially for survival use or for bicycle flashlights. But when using a flashlight in a situation when I can bring with me extra batteries I prefer a constant output and a fast drop than a gradually dropping output during the complete runtime.

The Monster throw III is stated to have 50% of the output after 5 hours. Is this with alkaline or NimH rechargeable cells? If I recall correct the output of the rechargeable batteries is more flat than with alkalines. 
I would like to see the curve for the first hours comparing different batteries. When is the light-output falling below 90, 80, 70% etc. of the maximum output? Is there such a comparison?
For example: if the brightness after 2hours is 90%, after 3 hours 85% and after 4 hours 80%, I have no problem to accept a halvening after 5 hours, I consider that as a practically constant brightness untill 4 hours, hardly noticable.

Many regards, Patric


----------



## Empyfree (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't wait... I've ordered a Monster throw IV (four emmitters!) and have an old 3D host waiting to take it.

Just makes me a bit sick reading the rest of this thread, you guys can get 3D hosts for $10?!?! they're more like £20 ($40) over here!


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Empyfree,

I hardly either can wait. I read about the IV version with stated 800 lumens, that is surely very impressive! I will soon order some new flashlights and considering a new Maglite D3 for a Monster throw. 

Please share your impression as soon you receive the Monster throw IV!

Regards, Patric


----------



## Alan B (Jan 9, 2008)

The Monster Throw IV looks very interesting (though it is more of a Monster Flood IV with SSC and smaller reflectors, which I prefer..). I would have ordered one immediately but have already started on a 6 emitter regulated light project, so not at this time. Too many projects.

-- Alan


----------



## ALWZWFO (Jan 10, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> I have read through this very interesting thread. I actually prefer a regulated flashlight so I have a constant (or nearly) brightness during such a time. I am bored of flashlights who are impressive with fresh batteries but much dimmer already after an hour or so. If the total runtime of a flashlight is several hours I don't want to change the batteries after 1 hour because of a large light loss. I rather prefer a flat output curve with the output very fast falling down so I instantly know when to change batteries.
> Exception from that is flashlights especially for survival use or for bicycle flashlights. But when using a flashlight in a situation when I can bring with me extra batteries I prefer a constant output and a fast drop than a gradually dropping output during the complete runtime.
> 
> The Monster throw III is stated to have 50% of the output after 5 hours. Is this with alkaline or NimH rechargeable cells? If I recall correct the output of the rechargeable batteries is more flat than with alkalines.
> ...



A lot will depend on how powerful your batteries are. I'm using 11,000 mah nimh and I notice the output drops the most in the first 20 minutes and then stays fairly constant for quite a long time. I tested the draw on a fresh charge at 4.4 amps, which settled down and stayed between 3.25- 2.75 amps for many hours. Even at 2 amps,it still puts out a lot of light. When the cells were nearly exhausted, it drew 0.7 amps. Even then, it still puts out usable light, more than a 2D incan [email protected]! I can't wait to take this out camping!!!!


----------



## Bucket (Jan 29, 2008)

MT-4 beam shots

All pics are taken at a camera angle from the left side of the flashlight on a cream colored wall. ISO = 200.

The batteries in both lights are fresh(ish). I played around with both lights for a bit before taking the pics.

For comparison, I shot a couple of the EL Blaster V. The Blaster V is a 5D direct drive Lux V with an optic. It was my first Elektrolumens light. I've since purchased a Tri-Star 4D and XM-3. I shall endeavor to get comparison pics of the Tri-Star in the near future. I may also get some of my Fenix T1.



MT-4 1/20 sec






Blaster V 1/20 sec for comparison





MT-4 1/5 sec





MT-4 1 sec





MT-4 1 sec exposure again, camera is farther away...





Blaster V at 1 sec, same camera distance as last MT-4 photo at 1 sec





Overall, I am VERY pleased with the MT-4.

Throw = good.
Spill = excellent.
Tint = excellent.

Regarding the whole throw vs. spill discussion... I would say that this light has a lot of usable spill, yet throws decently. I will let you know how it throws compared to my Fenix T1. I'm at home, the T1 is at work.

Buck


----------



## NotRegulated (Jan 29, 2008)

I've had my MT-3 now for about a week. I am really impressed with the output, spill, runtime and throw. I would highly recommend this drop-in to anyone considering it.


----------



## Empyfree (Jan 30, 2008)

Still waiting, hoping to recieve this towards the end of the week. I think it's about time I did a proper set of beam-shots of my fixtures, I've got a 6D ROP and I think it will be an interesting comparison. 

I've also got a 4 Cree light from DX on its way, so I'll see how it compares to that as well.


----------

